# whipscorpions



## randyardvark

hey guys went to the bts on sunday and amoung the hoards of mantids i picked up i had to pick a few of these guys up, i know there tailess whipscorpions but havnt a clue on sp. any ideas? and any pointers on care would be nice, ive given them a semi arboral set up kept moist, but theres very little info on them about


----------



## bluebman52

When my sister went to Africa to study bats, she ran into these in caves all over africa. That's about all i can tell you lol, sorry.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

They look crazy!


----------



## OGIGA

> When my sister went to Africa to study bats, she ran into these in caves all over africa. That's about all i can tell you lol, sorry.


Is that a warning for us not to study stuff in African caves?


----------



## randyardvark

they are a bit! they 'feel' their surroundings with their 'whips' quite surreal to watch..i have yet to see them feed but im told they do that at night...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

:idea: Someone use a UV light or night-vision setting on their camera and post a video!


----------



## francisco

HEllo,

Tailless Whip Scorpions, Damon diadema, is what I think you have and they seem to be females.

I hope these info is helpful

Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whipscorpion

(Damon diadema, D variegatus)

The Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whipscorpion is a truly unique arachnid species! They are very nice animals, unfortunately, they are not common to the market. Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whipscorpions will breed in captivity though. The female carries the eggs underneath her abdomen, as does the Giant Vinegaroon (Mastigoproctus giganteus). Unlike the Giant Vinegaroon, Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whipscorpions lack a tail. Yet, the adults of this species are larger than Giant Vinegaroons in legspan! You can easily notice the long pair of legs in the photo to the left. Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whipscorpions are suitable for beginners because they have a gentle disposition, yet are attractive to professionals due to the size and scarcity of them. These arachnids do not possess any venom, but they can pinch for defense, although the Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whipscorpion rarely uses its' pinchers. They are skittish, fragile, and can be fast at times, therefore, handling is not recommended. Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whipscorpions need a wide vertical surface in their enclosure, because they are arboreal, yet they walk sideways, like a crab. Overall, these interesting tailless whipscorpions make for a great addition to any arachnid collection.

Range	Tanzania and Kenya.

Type	Arboreal.

Diet	Babies eat pinhead crickets, and other small insects. Adults eat crickets, and other large insects.

Full Grown Size	Up to 8.5 inches, with legs spread.

Growth	Medium speed.

Temperature	Around 80° F.

Humidity	75 to 80%.

Temperament	Docile and nervous.

Housing	Babies can live in a tall clear plastic container with air holes.

Adults can live in a 10 to 15-gallon tank. Height is more important than floor space.

Substrate	1 to 2 inches of peat moss, or potting soil.

Decor	Logs, driftwood, cork bark, etc. make good hiding places and climbing accessories.

Other Names	Tanzanian Tailless Whipscorpion, and Giant Tailless Whipscorpion.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

How much did it cost?


----------



## randyardvark

they wernt cheap at 12 quid each but i seem to be keeping them correctly which is nice...may invest in a bigger tank tho...

i was told i have a pair, but bost those pictures are of the same individual...how do you sex them? cheers for the info  oh and does anybody know how they shed? im assuming that they hang off things...

haha the filter just changed then word for gender...to no


----------



## captainmerkin

these guys tend to shed fairly well from most angles from my experience.

If you put a peice of bark (large) in a tank they will almost always stick to the underside of it but will wonder around the tank as well, very interesting to watch.


----------



## ellroy

Cool bugs, hoping to get some soon.

Thanks for the info Francisco!

Alan


----------



## AFK

looks like a zerg rush


----------



## randyardvark

i wish i knew what you were talking about


----------



## colddigger

zerg as in starcraft? that's a fun game.Additional pylons....

yeah, tailless whippers are pretty cool, i've been wanting one or two for a long while, very exotic.


----------

